# DIY Biocube / in tank wet dry filtration



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

hi I just wanted to show you my build of a Biocube like tank. It was inspired by the bio cube design but I plan to use it for fresh water. I like to have everything in the back. So far it runs great and completely silent


















All the pieces are cut with a jog saw









Used silicone 
















Finished and filled with water








Running with no media








Nice trickle coverage









Now with pot scrubber media. 
Total build cost about $20 since I had spare parts lying around. Pump was 6v 500l/hr submersible.

Next I have to build a canopy. Will post pics soon


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

What did u make the walls out of? Plexiglass?


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah. 
Acrylic plexiglass


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Did u get it at home depo? Did u get the stuff for aquariums? I'm told there's a difference but I don't know what?

Also where did you get that pump?


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

No I got the plexiglass from my garage. It's aquarium safe. I got it from an acrylic shop. it had the plastic film on it so it was new. I'm sure it's aquarium safe. I'm not sure if there is a difference. 

By the way if you plan to do a sw setup I would suggest you use proper silicone too. I used a bathroom one which is aquarium safe but I heard that salt really wears it down.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

As for the pump I got from eBay. I think it was around $5. It does not have to be too powerful. My 6.5w pump is almost too strong for the tank. Currently I have to turn off the pump before feeding. Otherwise it will get sucked into the filter


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Nope gonna do freshwater, almost that exact same thing  very well done


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

The only thing I'm not too sure about is whether I need a bubbler. Usually wet dry filters oxygenates the water enough though right?


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

That's what I was wondering really if there's enough oxygen actually in the tank, almost be good with a little sponge filter with it.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I might have to add a air stone in the first chamber with the heater. I like to conceal everything in the back. But I don't like using air pumps because of the excessive noise. I wonder if there is another way


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Maybe lift the top of the pump up so it flows ontop of water splashing down, i hate the splashing tho. Im thinking almost raising the pump and sticking a air stone under it so it sucks little bubbles. What are you keeping in your tanks?


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Dman do you know how to make a Venturi? its a modification to the outlet that will suck in air so no additional equipment is needed. its a very simple solution. i have not made one yet but i think it would be easy to do. so far i did a little experiment with drilling into the outlet and attaching a air line to it. so far i had no success as it didnt suck in the air.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

That's a very good idea! I've read of ppl doing it with there co2 but not with just oxygen, I have a 11g nano, and I just found the bottom is leaking... I'm gonna go buy a couple tubes of caulking and reseal all my tanks. Don't wanna deal with a leak again! I got so much fish work to do befor I get hired which is prob this week. So everyday is precious right now. 

You never answered what your keeping in your tanks? Do you keep shrimp?


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Success!








I'm sure you can't see the bubble from the photo but they are tiny and there's a lot of them. Noise is minimal.

As for stocking. I haven't decided yet. Right now it's cycling with some household ammonia. I want something unique. Probably won't go with shrimps.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Very nice looking mod, do you have the link where u got those pumps?


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Nope it was years ago. You can just search for submersible pumps on eBay. Or go to the lfs


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

here try this 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-158GPH-A...n_0&hash=item43aba39a5d&_uhb=1#ht_2712wt_1168


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

I got one of those lol, I want a that can stay underwater more I'm thinking


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh okay yeah mine has the water inflow at the bottom of the pump. I can't find the link anymore. 

By the way what fish do you suggest I keep? I already have a large community tank, African cichlid tank and a gold fish tank. I want to keep something cool maybe one fish by itself that I wouldn't be able to keep in my other tanks. I want to try sw and put a clown fish but I don't think I'm ready for sw yet. Seems difficult and expensive


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

I think the submersible ones are better, much less noise

I hear ya, what kind of lighting are you gonna use? I've always wanted a freshwater puffer gonna get one one day


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I am building a canopy for it with ho led lighting. My tank is still cycling So it will be a while before I put anything in. What puffer are you going to put? What do they feed on?


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

I have found led light sucks! Unless your doing salty then if u get high powered ones it's good, but for freshwater I found floresent is the way to go, you could build in a compact floresent, even just a 13" one and it would be so much brighter, I also find led lose there strength and need replacing after a year or so. How many led are you doing? And are you building them in yourself? Or buyin a premade led panel?

They feed on worms when small and snails... I got a unlimited ammount of snails I've been batteling for awhile, but I'm not getting him for a bit, I'm setting up a rack ATM, I'll post a pic when I'm done today  then the tank mods begin...


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm planning to use the same ones as the sw reefs. They are high output LEDs. I'm planning to use 3 1w LEDs maybe 6 depending on how bright 3 would be. Using a DIY parts and heat sink


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Ahh I've never had any luck with led, are you making it on aluminum? Any ideas of what your gonna put in it yet? How many tanks do you have going?


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

yeah i am building them on aluminum. i have all the parts but i am missing a cord to plug into the wall outlet

i only have 4 tanks up now. the rest are in storage.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

Dman said:


> I have found led light sucks! Unless your doing salty then if u get high powered ones it's good, but for freshwater I found floresent is the way to go, you could build in a compact floresent, even just a 13" one and it would be so much brighter, I also find led lose there strength and need replacing after a year or so. How many led are you doing? And are you building them in yourself? Or buyin a premade led panel?
> 
> They feed on worms when small and snails... I got a unlimited ammount of snails I've been batteling for awhile, but I'm not getting him for a bit, I'm setting up a rack ATM, I'll post a pic when I'm done today  then the tank mods begin...


Dman, why did you have to change after a year? 3w cool white leds should work well for planted tank. Cree leds are the best but ebay leds should work very well too. Few people at planted tank have been using them successfully. Maybe you were using wrong driver?


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

i will post pics of my led project once i get my hands on a power cord. waiting for garbage day to see if any of my neighbours throw out broken appliances so i can cut off the cord for my led project


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I posted my led build for my other tank. I will build a similar light fixture for this bio cube


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

lybrian1 said:


> Nice trickle coverage


How did you get the water to trickle like that? Did you just drill a lot of tiny holes into a plexiglass plate?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

One option is some powerheads also add air


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

4pokguy said:


> How did you get the water to trickle like that? Did you just drill a lot of tiny holes into a plexiglass plate?


Yes I drilled holes


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

GAT said:


> Dman, why did you have to change after a year? 3w cool white leds should work well for planted tank. Cree leds are the best but ebay leds should work very well too. Few people at planted tank have been using them successfully. Maybe you were using wrong driver?


Sorry didn't see this post, I find it didn't grow the plants I wanted as much and as time went on, I find them growing slower n slower, I got the marineland 55g combo at big ALS with the hood n led n later just switched it to t5 and was happier

I was wondering about the plexiglass, I got some at a pharamacy a while back, it's completely clean, althoe not for fishtanks, you think I could use that for my tank sumps?


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Dman said:


> Sorry didn't see this post, I find it didn't grow the plants I wanted as much and as time went on, I find them growing slower n slower, I got the marineland 55g combo at big ALS with the hood n led n later just switched it to t5 and was happier
> 
> I was wondering about the plexiglass, I got some at a pharamacy a while back, it's completely clean, althoe not for fishtanks, you think I could use that for my tank sumps?


I think it should be safe. You can give it a rinse with vinegar just to be safe


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

great build!


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> great build!


Thanks I always appreciate feedback


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I decided to turn this tank into a planted tank. Will be adding fluorite substrate and co2. Pm me if you guys have any nice plants you can donate to me.


----------

